# Tipping, who, when and how much?



## Cruiser (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

Although we are very experienced ocean cruisers, we are embarking on our first land cruise on the California Zephyr next month. At sea we are used to having tips added on to our onboard accounts. Since Amtrak doesn't have onboard accounts (or do they?) I am assuming that any gratuities would be paid in cash. We are booked in a Bedroom, so how much is suggested for the attendant per person, and what about the wait staff? Do you have different waiters at each meal and if so, how do you handle tips?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome!






Tipping is up to you alone. Some give the sleeping car attendant (SCA) $-0-, but I usually start at $5 per person per night (the length of your trip). If (s)he is very helpful, there when you need help but not there if you don't, I may increase it. If (s)he is nowhere to be seen during the whole trip (and I've had a few of those), I'd lower it - maybe all the way to $-0-! I give him/her my tip as I'm departing the train.

As far as the Dining Car staff, although your meals are included, I base my tip on what I would have paid (the menu price)! And again I may increase or decrease it based on the service they provide. Tip them after each meal, because you server at lunch may or may not be the same one at dinner.

If the SCA brings your meal to your room, I would tip him/her at that time, just like if you went to the Dining Car!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Jul 2, 2010)

Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA)

It depends as the with the poster above I start at $5 per night. Then I will go from there. I have tipped as low as $10 (one night base on the coast starlight plus 5 for service) and as high as 40 (one night on the California Zephyr the 5 base plus 35 simply because he has been the greatest SCA I have ever had. He certainly worked extra to make sure that everyone in the car at the best possible experience. He simply goes by Bob and has been working with Amtrak since the mid 70s). I always tip at the completion of the trip.

Dinning Car

I start at $1 and then based off service raise it or keep it at $1 if service is lacking. Although deciding on level of service is a rather difficult call in my opinion. Many times the dining car staff is way overworked if the train is full.

Coach Attendant

You are not traveling by coach but I will post my rule of thumb anyway. I usually don't, and I have only made one exception.

Cafe Car Attendant

I usually leave something, usually the odd change left over.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 2, 2010)

You say you are experienced "cruisers". Please don't think that the Amtrak experience will equate with the type of hospitality service one usually gets on a cruise. Don't get me wrong, you *may* get it, or you may not, just keep your expectations in check, and I think you will enjoy the scenery. Bring your own bottle of wine or cocktails if you like to imbibe, the choice on board is rather limited. Mixers and ice are available.

Meals can be a mixed bag too. For those used to nothing but airline or Amtrak food, some of the long distance train crews can really do a lot with what they are given. Again, you may be pleasantly surprised, or you may have a different experience.

Remember, the "customer is ALWAYS right". If you run into a surly crew member, don't let the fact that they wear a uniform intimidate you. They are they to _*serve you*_, and make sure your ride is safe.

Crews are divided into two segments: 1) The onboard service crew, the Sleeping Car Attendants, Dining crew, Coach Attendants, and Lounge crew. They typically start go the whole route with the train, layover at the final stop, and return the next day. 2) The Train and Engine Crew. (T & E) This is the Conductor, Assistant Conductor, and engine crew. The Conductor is equivalent to the Captain of a cruise liner. Even the engineer takes his queue from the conductor. So IF you have any problem with the Onboard crew, talk to the conductor. But the T & E crew changes approximately every eight hours, so the conductor you see today, will be different tomorrow.

Enjoy.......


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

We usually give $10/day in sleeper if the attendant is around, sets up and takes down the bed, keeps the restrooms clean (our #1 decisionmaker in improving the tip amount  ) and is friendly.

In the diner, we tip based on the price of the meal. If service is good-excellent 20%. If not, less and a couple of times we had a surly waiter and he received nothing. Again, a polite smile and enthusiasm go a long way with us. 

Have a great trip!!


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jul 3, 2010)

Diner Tips: $1 Breakfast, $2 Lunch, $3+ Dinner.

 

Sleeper attendant: Varies. Those getting the high tips are the ones that are patrolling the sleeper constantly interacting with the pax, handling problems.

Some go the extra mile dropping by with a box of chocolates offering samples or a candy selection by the coffee area, plug in air fresheners, etc. In one 

case when I had the FBR, during the extended stop he was out there cleaning the window.

 

On the other extreme are those that disappear.

 

One set the tone on the e/b EB sleeper in PDX before departure. I was still below fooling with my luggage when I heard him outside tell another "are we having fun

yet?"....so much for sincereity during the trip.


----------



## raysablade (Jul 3, 2010)

GoldenSpike said:


> Diner Tips: $1 Breakfast, $2 Lunch, $3+ Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you tip the same for kids? We are taking our 2 teenagers on the eastbound Zephyr next month and are budgeting $200 for tips for the whole trip.

I'm also assuming you pay in cash at the end of each meal? If you do i'll need to remember to collect a a big pile of small bills before we set off.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 3, 2010)

raysablade said:


> GoldenSpike said:
> 
> 
> > Diner Tips: $1 Breakfast, $2 Lunch, $3+ Dinner.
> ...


"Typically", you tip on the total dollar value of the meal, B4 any discounts or promos. EXAMPLE: If the menu price of the meal for four, (could be 2A, 2C) was US$40.00, and the service was average, or better, the convention in the USA is to tip between 15% to 20%, or US$6.00 to US$8.00

Now, there is a WIDE VARIETY of opinions on the percent to tip, and I agree it should be based mostly on the SERVICE you are provided. I'm not going to go into what determines good service...that's up to the individual.

But the convention is to tip on the TOTAL VALUE (whether or not it's included in the price of your ticket or not, as it IS if you are in a sleeper)of the meal, kids or no kids. Same if you have your kids in separate roomette. If the SCA is attentive, and does his/her job, then tip on the high end, if they are AWOL, then stiff the poor sap.

Remember, the "Customer is ALWAYS right".

SOMEtimes, I'll give the SCA "half" of what I expect to tip them right up front. And look them in the eye and tell them, "....If you take care of me along the way, I'll hit you again when we get to XXXXX........" It's risky though, as I've done that a couple of times, and never seen the SCA again. That's my bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Just to put things into perspective, most people serving you are unionized and make $15+ an hour plus benefits. This includes the servers in the dining car.


----------



## raysablade (Jul 3, 2010)

rrdude said:


> raysablade said:
> 
> 
> > GoldenSpike said:
> ...


Thanks, so a quick calculation suggests that we'll need $250 in cash for meals and the SCA, before we get on.

I don't have a problem with tipping in the US its just forgetting to keep small bills about you for when the need arises. I've ended up making some heartbreakingly large tips because of that and some scarily small ones.

I'll never forget handing our bags over to the handlers and JFK Airport and realising that after paying the taxi I had 103 dollars in 4 bills. i took the cheap option and ruined my flight home with worry


----------



## PerRock (Jul 3, 2010)

Not mentioned is Red Caps; I've personally never used them (never travel with enough baggage to need 'em) I've heard of people tipping them as well.

peter

Edit: Also pre-service tipping will usually ensure a higher level of service. However I hear of people doing this much less on Amtrak.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 3, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just to put things into perspective, most people serving you are unionized and make $15+ an hour plus benefits. This includes the servers in the dining car.


Yep, they are "well compensated". So what? In 1977 when I started work for Amtrak, I made over $8.00 an hour, PLUS TIPS! To me that was an un-Godly amount.

Waiters in land-based restaurants were making less than about $2.00 an hour, IIRC.

But wait! Waiters, (OK, "severs" to be PC) servers in land-based restaurants also got to go home at the end of their shift. They also typically did not work from 5:00AM to 8, 9, or even midnight (if LSA, or train was late, and they kept the diner open late) And on Chicago to West-Coast train, you did this for about 6 days straight.......(then if working the Extra board, you may even go back out the day you arrive "home"....if you want)

I lived off my tips, not once in three years did I EVER spend a paycheck, they went straight to the bank account.

It doesn't really matter WHAT the wage rate is of an employee. If they are in a position where tips are the convention, (Conductors and Assistant Conductors are NOT) and they perform at or above average, please tip accordingly.

_Usually_ the only people who ever grumble about tipping, or about how much to tip, are people who have *NEVER* worked an hour in a tipped position.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 3, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although we are very experienced ocean cruisers, we are embarking on our first land cruise on the California Zephyr next month. At sea we are used to having tips added on to our onboard accounts. Since Amtrak doesn't have onboard accounts (or do they?) I am assuming that any gratuities would be paid in cash. We are booked in a Bedroom, so how much is suggested for the attendant per person, and what about the wait staff? Do you have different waiters at each meal and if so, how do you handle tips?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.


Way off (Amtrak) topic. Is a tip needed for an interim bellman at a hotel? Cab brings you to a hotel. A doorman brings your bags to the front desk, awaiting check-in. Another bellman takes your bags to the room. Tip the first bellman?


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 3, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Way off (Amtrak) topic. Is a tip needed for an interim bellman at a hotel? Cab brings you to a hotel. A doorman brings your bags to the front desk, awaiting check-in. Another bellman takes your bags to the room. Tip the first bellman?


I'm not in that situation very often, but I normally only tip the one who brings the bags to the room, if I'm there in the room when they arrive.

Then, again, we usually take our own bags from the van/taxi and then to the room ourselves.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

PerRock said:


> Not mentioned is Red Caps; I've personally never used them (never travel with enough baggage to need 'em) I've heard of people tipping them as well.
> 
> peter
> 
> Edit: Also pre-service tipping will usually ensure a higher level of service. However I hear of people doing this much less on Amtrak.


I have problems walking & use Red Caps where ever possible. I, too, usually tip them $2 per bag!

RF


----------



## AlanB (Jul 3, 2010)

raysablade said:


> I don't have a problem with tipping in the US its just forgetting to keep small bills about you for when the need arises. I've ended up making some heartbreakingly large tips because of that and some scarily small ones.


The LSA (Lead Service Attendant) who is responsible for all that goes on in the dining car, he/she handles the money issues for the coach passengers that eat in the dining car and have to pay for their meals, can and will provide change upon request. So if you run out of small bills, just ask the LSA for change of a $20.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> raysablade said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a problem with tipping in the US its just forgetting to keep small bills about you for when the need arises. I've ended up making some heartbreakingly large tips because of that and some scarily small ones.
> ...


I've done that many times. If I run out of small bills, I ask the LSA for change, then I can leave $3 or $4 dollar bills on the table!

And leave your tip money on the table. The tip is to the server, not to the LSA!


----------



## gilly (Jul 3, 2010)

Tipping is degrading to both the server and the customer. You are essentially subsidising bad employers and making workers beg on their knees for a living wage. How would non-service sector employees feel if throughout the working day they have people danging a greasy dollar in front of them just to make a living? The strangest thing I have encountered in the US is the tipping policy. Why do I tip the guy pouring a drink at the bar but I don't tip the guy pouring my coke in Burger King? I have asked dozens of Americans this question and I have never had a satsifactory answer. I'm convinced that fast food workers (mostly minorities or poor whites)get less pay then your average bar worker so why no tips? Why not just pay servers more or include the service charge in the bill. The system in Europe is so much better. The price of a dreadful/flat American beer is already very expensive in the US and then you are expected to give another $1 for having it placed on the bar. Let workers do the job they are paid for, don't subsidise bad employers through tips, raise the minimum wage and campaign for strong labor unions across the service sector.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> Tipping is degrading to both the server and the customer. You are essentially subsidising bad employers and making workers beg on their knees for a living wage. How would non-service sector employees feel if throughout the working day they have people danging a greasy dollar in front of them just to make a living? The strangest thing I have encountered in the US is the tipping policy. Why do I tip the guy pouring a drink at the bar but I don't tip the guy pouring my coke in Burger King? I have asked dozens of Americans this question and I have never had a satsifactory answer. I'm convinced that fast food workers (mostly minorities or poor whites)get less pay then your average bar worker so why no tips? Why not just pay servers more or include the service charge in the bill. The system in Europe is so much better. The price of a dreadful/flat American beer is already very expensive in the US and then you are expected to give another $1 for having it placed on the bar. Let workers do the job they are paid for, don't subsidise bad employers through tips, raise the minimum wage and campaign for strong labor unions across the service sector.


Ahhh, "OK". Now, Earth to guest. That's how it is. Europe is better, we get it. Better trains, better tipping policy. Better posters.

We are like the car company here in the USA. "We Try Harder".

I for one surely don't find it degrading. Have you every worked in a "tipped position"?


----------



## gilly (Jul 3, 2010)

Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?


One reason is that in most Burger Kings, McDonalds, Wendy's, Taco Bells, etc... that I've been in have self-serve drinks!



So should I tip myself?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

In most Hospitality Industry, non- management positions, the employer is only required to pay 1/2 of MINIMUM WAGE. The other 1/2 the employee is supposed to claim tips for on their tax return. Probably sounds strange, but true, at least as I was growing up!

As far as Amtrak's wages vs. Minimum Wage - ????? Dont know.

I tip to show appreciation for good service. If I dont receive that good service, well, no tip!

RF


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you all so very much for your input. I only mentioned our cruise experience as a way of saying that we are used to tipping members of the service industry who contribute so much to our enjoyment of our travels. And frankly, I don't really care what they earn from Amtrak, a gratuity is our way of saying thank you for making our trip special.

I grew up in Chicago and have wanted to travel cross country on a train for as long as I can remember. We spent six weeks in Britain ten years ago relying only on our Railpass and taxis for transportation and loved it. My husband and I see this as an opportunity to sit back and enjoy the scenery without having to carry a road map and make sure we don't miss our turn or worry about where we should stop for meals and lodging.

Thanks again for your welcome and the information.


----------



## gilly (Jul 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> gilly said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?
> ...



Yes, but they are giving you a burger! What about coffee shops? Why no tipping in Starbucks? I can't see why you tip for a glass of beer that is handed over to you from a bar but not for coffee/soda that is handed over by fast-food/ snack bar worker. The tipping for table service makes some sense (granted not very much) but tipping for a glass of beer being served at a bar is strange and makes drinking in the US even more expensive than it already is. If we tip someone for handing us a glass of beer then why not tip for someone handing us a newspaper, candy bar etc?


----------



## Eric S (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> Tipping is degrading to both the server and the customer. You are essentially subsidising bad employers and making workers beg on their knees for a living wage. How would non-service sector employees feel if throughout the working day they have people danging a greasy dollar in front of them just to make a living? The strangest thing I have encountered in the US is the tipping policy. Why do I tip the guy pouring a drink at the bar but I don't tip the guy pouring my coke in Burger King? I have asked dozens of Americans this question and I have never had a satsifactory answer. I'm convinced that fast food workers (mostly minorities or poor whites)get less pay then your average bar worker so why no tips? Why not just pay servers more or include the service charge in the bill. The system in Europe is so much better. The price of a dreadful/flat American beer is already very expensive in the US and then you are expected to give another $1 for having it placed on the bar. Let workers do the job they are paid for, don't subsidise bad employers through tips, raise the minimum wage and campaign for strong labor unions across the service sector.


It is true, here are many inconsistencies in tipping tradition/practice. And, I imagine many Americans would agree with you that it is a bizarre, perhaps antiquated, and potentially degrading practice. However, it is also a widely accepted practice and those workers who typically receive tips depend on tips as a portion of their income. If one disagrees with the practice, then by all means "raise the minimum wage and campaign for strong labor unions across the service sector," but don't stop tipping (as a matter of principle) until those goals are accomplished. Not tipping only hurts those workers who depend on tips.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 3, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Way off (Amtrak) topic. Is a tip needed for an interim bellman at a hotel? Cab brings you to a hotel. A doorman brings your bags to the front desk, awaiting check-in. Another bellman takes your bags to the room. Tip the first bellman?
> ...


I take my own bags unless I have a bunch. Often I have a bunch.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 3, 2010)

We usually go to the bank before we leave and get a load of $2 bills and dollar coins to use as tips on the train. The servers usually remember us as the "$2 Tippers" as opposed to many people with whom we have had dinner, who do not tip. We usually get a smile and good service on the next meal.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 3, 2010)

You tip the bellman who places your bags in your room, not the person who brings them to the front desk. You can also tip the bellman who brings/puts your bags to/in your car or taxi when you _leave_. As for tipping fast food employees, ideally they're just kids in high school who don't really need a tip to keep their family afloat. I know that's not always the case but that's how it was when I was working there. Why would any forward thinking European be eating American fast food anyway? That stuff is just pure junk. It's true that there is no rhyme or reason to American tipping, but it's our culture. I don't even really disagree with the anti-tippers who want wages and worker protections to increase, but I don't think that will happen in my lifetime. All I've ever seen is worker protections being rolled back and wages stagnating against inflation. Americans equate worker rights with places like France, and we've been conditioned to _hate_ places like France. So we just bend over and take it and then complain about it to each other and wonder why nothing ever gets fixed. And when you come over here we expect you to fall in line. Well, if you don't like the system then you're free to withhold your tips. Nobody is going to force you. Just like nobody is going to stop you from tipping fast food employees if you really want to. Maybe you'll create a whole new dynamic that upends the current system. As for me I tend to tip the usual 15-20% but it can be anywhere from 0-40% if it's really bad/good. I tip the bartender because he has control over how much liquor is in my drinks, not because I think it's a harder job than fast-food. I tip the Diner car staff but I don't tip the Coach Attendant because I've never seen them do much of anything and I don't generally tip the SCA because I don't really ask for or receive anything from them. If I had them carrying my bags or changing my room or bringing me food and drinks then obviously I would be tipping them.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > gilly said:
> ...


I tip at coffee shops (I don't go to Starbucks). Similarly to my tipping on the cafe car; Its generally whatever coins I get handed back (I'll keep a rare coin if I get one). Some places (like I believe most fast food) do not allow their employees to accept tips they can be fired if they do; aslo most fast food places pay atleast minimum wage. Whereas most servers, bartenders, baristas, etc do not.

It also has to do with service. At a fast food place the person you order from is not the person providing you with the service; they're just taking your money. I don't receive a service when I buy a newspaper as there was no preparation needed for it. A draft beer needs to be poured for you; a coffee drink needs to be brewed; etc.

peter


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with previous poster that spoke about Americans being conditioned to accepting less than fair treatment at work! Most people that rail about tipping service employees have never had to do one of these jobs and have no idea that most servers make like $2.13 an hour (the Texas rate) and in some states get nothing, even have to share tips with the other staff and the manager!With more and more people with degrees and experience unable to find work more and more are turning to MCJobs and tips should be provided for good to excelelnt servic no matter where it is provided! A poor/rude or indifferent attitude should result in a zero tip as well as the management an d the company being notified by the customers that are disatisfied with the current system of explotation of workers! Freedom Fries indeed! :help:


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 3, 2010)

*I tip my room attendant $10 per night. I tip $2 for breakfast and lunch and $3 for dinner.*

* *

*When I board in New York, I usually get a Red Cap and tip him $5.*

* *

*I think they earn their tips and I'm happy to oblige.*


----------



## rrdude (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?


Because Gilly, all the cashier does at BK, Wendy's, McD, et. all, is TAKE YOUR MONEY, and place the food on your tray, or hand you the bag. I worked these jobs thru high school, I know.

As another poster said, a bartender who is tipped, and tipped well, will make sure to "keep an eye on you", make sure you're always offered another, or first in line if the bar is six-deep. They may close your tab first, in the case of a bar located near a sports arena, and the game is about to start. Or see you come in after the game, and have "your drink" ready.

Try equating ANY of that with a Quick Service cashier, or drive thru cashier. It dun't compute.


----------



## gilly (Jul 3, 2010)

rrdude said:


> gilly said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?
> ...



So they get tipped for doing their job! You can still make the same argument for the guy in Burger King. If tipped he could serve you first if there is a line six deep. The guy behind the bar just rapidly fills a glass with expensive weak lager and charges you between $4-9 for it and then expects at least a $1 tip. Also, what if I order a $15 scotch? Arguably this takes less time to pour but I would still be expected to tip upwards of $3 instead of $1 for the beer. It doesn't compute! Why not just pay all staff a decent wage and abolish tips? Everyone wins apart from brutal employers who we and the state subsidise. It is the employers who are the cheapskates not the customers. The US is a great country apart from the culture of tipping, huge wealth inequalities, no healthcare for the majority, baseball, basketball and American football.


----------



## leemell (Jul 3, 2010)

gilly said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > gilly said:
> ...


Well, feel free to not tip, keep your money to yourself, don't get sick, and never go to baseball, basketball or football games in the U.S. Or better yet, don't come the U.S. Sorry it doesn't fit you sensibilities, that is life. As we get experience, we all learn to accept or tolerate things different than our own, including other societies. As has been said many times --- "when in Rome..."


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 3, 2010)

leemell said:


> gilly said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


By the way... if your planning on visiting the diner multiple times on the same train.. a decent tip will do wonders for the level of service you will get for the following meal. Private booths, extra drink, extra dessert (yes extra dessert!) and plenty of extra attention have been given to me after leaving a decent tip in the diner. I'm not saying its right or wrong, I'm just saying I always tip well in the diner, even if the service is so-so (cause after you tip the service will improve! ha.

As for the sleeper attendant, I've never tipped less than $5 and have tipped as much as $40 for one night, all depending on the service, and overall personality of the attendant.

By the way... I've worked tipped jobs and the idea of getting a tip being "degrading" is crazy.


----------



## spot1181 (Jul 3, 2010)

I always bring a stack of $2.00 bills with me for tipping.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fast food workers get paid minimum wage. There is no expectation of tips, so their wages are set accordingly. Restaurant servers, because of the expectation of tips, usually get paid well below minimum wage (except in a few states that mandate minimum wage for everyone). Those workers depend on tips just to get to minimum wage.

What has always puzzled me is basing food service tips on the price of the meal. Does someone serving the $22 steak work harder than someone serving the $14 chicken?


----------



## rrdude (Jul 4, 2010)

spot1181 said:


> I always bring a stack of $2.00 bills with me for tipping.



I just find this "two dollar bill thing" soooooo funny. Is it a railfan thing or what? For the last twenty years, EVERY TIME I go to the back, I ask that ALL my bills be two-dollar bills. My wife got used to it. My friends did too. But the kids, the kids, they still HATE when I pay their allowance, or pay them for doing chores with two-dollar bills....

Rail Fans Unite! We could make the two-dollar bill pressman at the Bureau of Engraving and Printing happy!

Spread the two!


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 4, 2010)

rrdude said:


> spot1181 said:
> 
> 
> > I always bring a stack of $2.00 bills with me for tipping.
> ...


I too find this intriguing... I love $2 dollar bills as well as the Gold Dollars.. while I can't say I make a habit of tipping with either.. I'm pretty fascinated with them and could see myself doing so one day.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 4, 2010)

On my trip in May I gave the attendant a really big tip because he had to find me a room that the air worked in another car and had to make up the room for me in that car. Plus look after my sister ^_^ because I was in a different car. I know the tip I gave him made his day from the look on his face.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 4, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > spot1181 said:
> ...


I I tend to stay away from the golden dollars because in God we trust is absent. But I alway carry 30 ones for the tips in the dining car on those long distant rides. Even tthough meals are included tip are good plus they remember you from one trip to the next.I've had on one train the same crew two years running.


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 4, 2010)

I ceased tipping Amtrak employees at the time of the retroactive pay increase a year or so ago. *All* of them are paid more than I am, plus with that deal many of them netted tens of thousands of dollars back pay. Of course, I haven't seen anyone's paystub but this is my understanding from forums like this one. I never see service that would make me change my mind.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 4, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...



OMG,

err, OMnotG


----------



## rrdude (Jul 4, 2010)

City of Miami said:


> I ceased tipping Amtrak employees at the time of the retroactive pay increase a year or so ago. *All* of them are paid more than I am, plus with that deal many of them netted tens of thousands of dollars back pay. Of course, I haven't seen anyone's paystub but this is my understanding from forums like this one. I never see service that would make me change my mind.


So, do you tip ANYwhere? Or do you just fall into the category of "skinflint"? I am truly curious. Have you ever worked as a tipped employee?

And did it ever dawn on you that what YOU make, and what SOMEONE else makes, have NOTHING to do with tipping?

I can see not tipping an LSA for handing you a bag of chips. But if I want my beer opened and ready by the time I hit the middle of the cafe car, I'm gonna tip, and tip again, provided he/she takes care of me..........


----------



## rrdude (Jul 4, 2010)

/


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 4, 2010)

City of Miami said:


> I ceased tipping Amtrak employees at the time of the retroactive pay increase a year or so ago. *All* of them are paid more than I am, plus with that deal many of them netted tens of thousands of dollars back pay. Of course, I haven't seen anyone's paystub but this is my understanding from forums like this one. I never see service that would make me change my mind.


I will reserve my utter distaste for your post.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 4, 2010)

One of the reasons Mrs. Ispolkom and I often split a bottle of wine at dinner is so that we can add the tip on to the AGR Mastercard charge. I'm going to tip anyway, so I'd rather get 2 AGR points per dollar. Sadly, I still have to tip the sleeping car attendant in cash...

I've never understood Europeans who complain about tipping. I always thought that it was the ugly Americans who complain when things aren't the same in foreign countries as they are at home.


----------



## sunchaser (Jul 4, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > TVRM610 said:
> ...


Actually, that is a rumor-the gold coin does indeed have "In God We Trust"-it's embedded in the edge instead of the face or back, because the images were larger than other coins. When in doubt, check it out-go to snopes.com!!


----------



## PerRock (Jul 5, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Bigval109 said:
> ...



The US Mint says that it has been moved to the side here: http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/$1coin/

peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 5, 2010)

Money would be just about the _last_ thing I'd ever want associated with my faith.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Donctor (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


I tend to stay away from man-made currency. Nobody ever thanks Thor for the great job He has done.


----------



## Donctor (Jul 5, 2010)

City of Miami said:


> I ceased tipping Amtrak employees at the time of the retroactive pay increase a year or so ago. *All* of them are paid more than I am, plus with that deal many of them netted tens of thousands of dollars back pay. Of course, I haven't seen anyone's paystub but this is my understanding from forums like this one. I never see service that would make me change my mind.


Boo.


----------



## Jambo Bound (Jul 5, 2010)

Tipping, what a can of worms.

As a self employed person in the food industry I spent the last two years working for free, what I sold on the market did not bring enough for cover costs let alone pay me a "wage" or a return on investment, it even zeroed my retirement savings. Maybe I should walk around restaurants with my hand out to all those eating ham or a pork chop? Prolly not. :blink:

Tipping seems to be the socially institutionalized practice of bribing somebody to do the job they were hired to do, and enables bad employer wage practices.

If one wanted to put an end to it boycott the business that won't pay minimum wage, though your dining partners might not like the results of your social engineering attempts. hboy:

Yes I have tipped, it made me feel about as good as feeding a parking meter. h34r:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 5, 2010)

It is interesting how the questions I asked about tipping has resulted in almost the same type of discussion that is repeatedly held on cruising boards. It always seems like there are a few who are determined to defend not tipping the people in the service industry. Since tipping is voluntary, they have a right to withhold their gratuities.

But I have to admit, the "in God we trust" answer is a new one to me (although I have heard the rumor before). Two dollar bills used to be common on cruise ships until the lines started adding tips onto the on board accounts, though some are surely still being used.

Thanks for the tip about ordering the wine so a tip can be put on the credit card. We like to use ours as much as possible, both for the rewards program and the convenience of not having to carry so much cash.


----------



## frugalist (Jul 5, 2010)

PerRock said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Actually, to quote the site Peter linked to, "In 2009 "In God We Trust" was moved from the edge to the face of the coin."

Prior to 2009, the phrase In God We Trust was, indeed, embossed into the edges of the coins. Crazy whackos who never check these things out for themselves spread the rumor that the removal of In God We Trust from the dollar coins was some sort of anti-Christian conspiracy, when the phrase was never removed at all. Now, as anyone can see by examining the images of the four coins being issued in 2010, the phrase is right there on the face of the coin, in plain sight for even the most gullible conspiracy-believing whacko to see.

Personally, I like the sign I saw in a small, local store that didn't accept credit cards or checks: "In God We Trust. Everyone Else Pays Cash."


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Wow.... "In God we Trust" is on the SIDE of the coin!  check it out! and then use them! ha.

As for people complaining about tipping people.. I am in total agreement that it is a stupid system. But if tips are expected.. I'm gonna tip well, cause that's being a nice person... if you wanna be a _______ then don't tip. Simple.

As for Amtrak... Amtrak employees are paid very well. You may notice that that Amtrak menus in the dining car do not have any comments about tips, such as "Good service is usually recognized..." etc. I tip in the dining car because I usually get better service for it... and I tip in sleepers cause I usually get service that I feel deserves a tip.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jul 6, 2010)

We had a fantastic LSA on our trip last month on the Coast Starlight #11. He was funny, friendly, helpful, and informative. He went from table to table explaining the system by stating, "Alcohol and gratuities are not included". Everyone would then smile, order wine or beer, and leave a tip!


----------



## PerRock (Jul 6, 2010)

frugalist said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


And if someone so requires I do have a couple of said coins kicking arround (in my safe) which I could take some pictures of.... Personally I would prefer our money not to say "In God We Trust".

peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2010)

PerRock said:


> Personally I would prefer our money not to say "In God We Trust".


Maybe on the gates of Heaven it says "In Money We Trust." Then it would make sense.


----------



## ludeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, feeling pressured to tip, as if one is obliged to tip seems pretty 'union-ish' in its expectations.

Of course, there aren't any union thugs awaiting any non-payers onboard (yet), but the good employees work

as if they were working for a real business.

I tip if service is acceptable; if not, then no.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 6, 2010)

PerRock said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. The eyes are not what they use to be. But I must have had the 09 coins. I searched for it and could not find in God we trust. I got rid of mine like they were a bad luck charm. I stand corrected.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 6, 2010)

City of Miami said:


> I ceased tipping Amtrak employees at the time of the retroactive pay increase a year or so ago. *All* of them are paid more than I am, plus with that deal many of them netted tens of thousands of dollars back pay. Of course, I haven't seen anyone's paystub but this is my understanding from forums like this one. I never see service that would make me change my mind.


I fail to see what that has to do with anything.




Tips are for good service. I'm certain that most of them make more that me but when they go out of their way to provide good service I try to alway leave a tip. Once on my way home I was just about out of cash and I told the server I was broke and they said it was ok. The thought was what counted and I still got great service at my next meal. My last trip in May netted the sleeper attendant a rather large tip for his outstanding service.


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2010)

gilly said:


> Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?


I don't really think this discussion should go down this track, but in general: Burger King employees get at least minimum wage. Which is not great, and yes it is a hard life. Wait staff and bartenders can make as little as $2.35/hour, and are expected to do side work as part of their shift where they are definitely only getting that amount, as they are not on the floor earning tips. This does not apply to amtrak employees, as is stated, and yes the system sucks, but that is the way it is. Also I am not sure where you are buying your drinks but I have yet to find a place where a "flat American beer" costs more then a beer in the UK, Europe, or Scandanavia. Beer costs more in Eurpoe, UK, etc., employees are better paid and have better benefits. That is great, but it is not the reality here.


----------



## leemell (Jul 9, 2010)

EJ said:


> gilly said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer to my question. Why no tipping in Burger King etc?
> ...


Minimum wage applies to ALL service workers in at least some states, CA for one, no allowance for tips.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 9, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> On my trip in May I gave the attendant a really big tip because he had to find me a room that the air worked in another car and had to make up the room for me in that car. Plus look after my sister
> 
> 
> 
> because I was in a different car. I know the tip I gave him made his day from the look on his face.



What was the tip a $2 dollar bill,



? Sorry, couldn't resist!

RF


----------



## Guest_visitor (Jul 9, 2010)

leemell said:


> EJ said:
> 
> 
> > gilly said:
> ...


In the US it is certainly bad manner and anti-social not to tip. I am not from here and it took a little while to understand how it all works ... in the end it's when in Rome! The system is not great but it is what it is, and in the end you probably end up still paying less for your meal, drink, etc. and service than elsewhere. The difference is that in Europe it is paid via the employer and mostly included in the price, whereas in the US it is a truly user-pay system. You could even argue that it's better because you pay the person directly for the service and not tied to a price that includes a general service charge. If you're not from here and once you retrain yourself, you realize it's not that bad.

As for beer I have two comments ... American beer gets a bad rap; there are some great smaller breweries in the US, and second I'd certainly like to know where you are drinking in Europe. I travel frequently and over the last couple of years you'd be hard pressed to find a place in Europe that isn't double the price in the US .. even after you've left that tip


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jul 10, 2010)

Where can I get a stack of $2 bills to tip with? I asked my bank teller and she said she hasnt seen one in a few years.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jul 10, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> Where can I get a stack of $2 bills to tip with? I asked my bank teller and she said she hasnt seen one in a few years.


Ask the bank manager to order $2 bills for you. As it is possible to order foreign currency at the bank, I imagine $2 would be easy 

Maybe none of the customers have requested them in the past, so the bank doesn't keep any on hand.

Good Luck!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, ask the teller or the branch mgr. My branch almost ALWAYS has them on hand for me and a few others. At first they didn't want to "order" them, so I asked them to "save" them when they came in.

They got tired of me asking I guess. As with Amtrak, the bank is there to SERVE you, not the other way around.

The CUSTOMER is ALWAYS right!


----------

